# Cat Dance (flash required)



## Spitfire (Jun 17, 2005)

Cat, I'm a kitty cat!

This made me think of a lot of cat lovers I know. I don't know if it's been posted here before, the song is... interesting but the whole thing is just... a great testement to some one's beloved animal.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

that is completely awesome! :lol:


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Well....I couldnt even watch the entire thing.
I think that guy had to be on drugs when he wrote that song.


----------

